# Wifi Printer

## yellowhat

Hi all,

I am going to buy a new printer, it must be a laser color printer and have ethernet/wifi connection, at this moment the choice is the Samsung CLP-325W, if you have a better choice tell me.

The question is about the wifi/ethernet connection in gentoo, is it compatible?

Now I have a Samsung CLP-315 with usb connection but never worked, so ethernet/wifi works with cups?

Other question if I use wifi connection can I use it with both my desktop (ethenet) and laptop (wifi) connected to the same LAN?

Another one can I use it with a android/iphone smartphone?

Thanks

----------

## bjlockie

http://www.openprinting.org/printers

----------

## yellowhat

 *bjlockie wrote:*   

> http://www.openprinting.org/printers

 

Color LED printer, max. 2400x600 dpi, works Perfectly		

Recommended Driver: Samsung Unified Driver	

Generic Instructions: CUPS, LPD, LPRng, PPR, PDQ, no spooler

Ok on this site the support is said "Perfectly" but what I was looking for some info from someone that has this model or a wifi/ethernet printer.

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

I have:

(1) HP Photosmart c410a

(2)  HP Laserjet p1102w

with which I am happy and both of which have support from within the Gentoo repository.

I did need a bit of help from the Gentoo Forums to get started:

(a)  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-901846-highlight-c410.html

(b) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-901312-highlight-laserjet.html

Of course I recommend neither for nor against either of these,

but just report that I have them and that they work for me.

 *Quote:*   

> Other question if I use wifi connection can I use it with both my desktop (ethenet) and laptop (wifi) connected to the same LAN? 

 

I do.

 *Quote:*   

> Another one can I use it with a android/iphone smartphone? 

 

I don't know.

----------

